# Was bringt 64 Bit wirklich?

## alex00

Habe mal eine Frage an alle Gentoo User die 64 Bit (AMD) schon einsetzen.

Was bringt es wirklich im vergleich zu einer 32 Bit Maschine? Hat jemand nahezu gleiche Komponenten nur eben einmal mt 32 Bit und einmal mit 64 Bit am laufen? Wie groß ist ungefähr der Vorteil und wo liegen die Nachteile (Tücken)?

Möchte hier keine generelle Diskussion PRO und KONTRA 64 Bit lostreten, sondern nur von Anwendern Vor- und Nachteile erfahren.

Danke

----------

## Jogie214

Hallo!

Also ich habe keine 32bit laufen, aber was ich in den Foren gelesen habe besagt, daß kompilieren sehr viel schneller läuft, was ich auch glaube (0,5h auf amd64 3200+ gegenüber 2,5h auf XP 2000+ ). Die Probleme liegen beim flashplugin in selbst kompilierten (64bit) Browsern und bei software die teilweise assembler code nutzt ( transcode ist nen gutes beispiel, wird auf 64bit portiert, dauert aber noch nen stück). Spielen ist kein problem, und die meiste opensource software läuft problemlos.

Versuch es einfach, desto mehr leute 64bit linux nutzten, desto schneller läuft die entwicklung, ansonsten kannst Du bei problemen ein 32bit chroot aufsetzen.

Gruß

           Sebastian

----------

## MrIch

also ich muss sagen die kompilierung läuft sehr schnell.

Von gestern Abend 2200 bis heute morgen waren 0700 war emerge kde(über 60 Pakete, hatte vorher nur emerge system gemacht)  schon fertig.

----------

## Netcat

Die Sache mit der Kompilieren kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Rechner noch ein zweiters Gentoo eingerichtet und habe nun beide Systeme. Die meisten Programme gibt es auch für AMD64, so dass ich fast keine Abstriche machen muss.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Probleme mit meinem 64bit System. Zum einen stürzt mir unter KDE immer wiede der Sound Server ab und ich weiss nicht warum. Zum zweiten habe ich das Openoffice noch nicht auf Deutsch gefunden. Ich denke, wenn es Openoffice für den AMD64 gibt werde ich das 32bit System löschen.

Was gut gegangen ist war das Instalieren der ATI-Treiber. Die laufen auch unter dem AMD64 und sind sogar um 2% schneller, allerdings haben sie mich immer noch nicht überzeugt.

----------

## alex00

Ok aber wenn man das mal kurz zusammenfasst, scheint es mir doch noch einige probleme zu geben und der geschwindigkeitsvorteil scheint sich wohl eher auf as compilieren zu beschränken.

oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

----------

## himpierre

Hallo.

Ja Du hast recht. Es gibt noch einige Probleme. Das ist aber kein Wunder. Ich benutze aber jetzt die 64bit Version seit ca. einem Jahr und habe eigentlich keinen Grund zur Klage. 

cheers

t.

----------

## alex00

naja kein grund zur klare passt schon..aber bietet das system auch in der verwendung

einen geschw.-vorteil?

----------

## NightDragon

Hallöle.

ich hüpf hier auch mit ins gerede  :Wink: 

@Netcat Das mit Arts ist normal *g* Der hat so einige Spinnereien, das würd ich aber nicht aufs 64Bit schieben.

Hm. Also compilieren wird wohl auch an der Rechenleistung liegen.

Rein theoretisch müsste ein echter 64 Bit Porzessor auch fast um das doppelte Schneller sein.

Problem: die meisten Dinge im PC sind aber immer noch 32 Bit (ja es gibt nen 64Bit PCI, aber der kostet scheiß viel und den wird hier fast keiner haben. Nein ich meine nicht den PCI-Express-Slot).

Ich vermude mal ganz stark das angefangen vom IDE-Controller bis hin zum RAM-Steursystem nichts noch so 100% 64 Bit hat. 

Also reine Vermutung, aber es ist scheiß viel Arbeit ein 32 Bit System auf 64 Bit, selbst auf einer Multilayerplatine, neu zu bauen. Es müssen ja sämtliche ROM's umgeschrieben werden. Würde man sich ein 32 Bit System greifen und es umbauen, es würde wohl sehr lange dauern. Ich denke das einfach noch zu wenig Hardware Im System daten auf 64Bit überträgt, das dann natürlich der CPU nicht mehr viel bringt.

Das ist der selbe Blödsinn wie wenn man RAM mit 200Mhz FSB verwendet und ne CPU mit 400Mhz verwendet.

In der Zeit wo die CPU 2 mal Daten bekommen könnte, sendet der Ram nur 1 mal bzw. wird nur 1 mal bechrieben (abhilfe bringt da Dual-Channel, ist aber dann auch eher fake)

Interessieren würde mich einfach die Geschwindigkeit zwischen CPU / RAM und Northbridge.... hat dazu jemand Werte?

----------

## Blackdream

Hab hier was für dich ein Arktikel mit Gimp im Vergleich zwischen 32bit und 64bit modus.

http://planet64bit.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=115

----------

## TONK

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> naja kein grund zur klare passt schon..aber bietet das system auch in der verwendung
> 
> einen geschw.-vorteil?

 

<.. Bezeichnest du das Kompilieren denn nicht als Verwendung des Systems?

Schließlich ist das ja einer der Besonderheiten von Gentoo, dass es Source Code basiert^^^

 :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

Schon klar. Kaufe mir aber nicht eine 64 Bit CPU, wenn es noch einige Probleme damit gbt,

nur damit ich beim Compilieren dann 1 Stunden spare. Das meinte ich damit.

----------

## Blackdream

und hier noch ein Test 32 vs 64

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1665&page=6

wie man sieht ist es ingesamt schneller, so um ca 20% schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Rein theoretisch müsste ein echter 64 Bit Porzessor auch fast um das doppelte Schneller sein.

 

Die 64 Bit bringen gar nichts, solang sie nicht gebraucht werden. Bei den Daten gibt es nur ziemlich wenig Fälle, wo sie tatsächlich gebraucht werden (z.B. Dateilängen). Da braucht eine Emulation normalerweise deutlich mehr als die doppelte Zeit. Aber sonst werden halt z.B. 32 Bit Nullen zusätzlich addiert, was keinen Vorteil bringt. Bei den Adressen kommt es drauf an, ob tatsächlich mehr als 4 GB Adressraum sinnvoll verwendet werden kann. Ansonsten gibts auch hier lauter Nullen, die nur Nachteile haben, weil sie zusätzlich vom Speicher in den Cache geladen werden müssen (und teilweise zuvor von der Platte) und dort Platz kosten.

Der wirkliche Vorteil vom Athlon 64 ist, dass er im 64-Bit-Modus doppelt so viel Register hat. Die mangelnde Zahl an Registern ist die größte Schwachstelle der x86-Architektur, und die wird dadurch ein bisschen gestopft.

----------

## NightDragon

Ja das ist ja auch genau das was sch meine. Solange die Daten nicht in 64Bit übertragen werden bringt es keinen Teil der CPU was.

Na ich denke mal das nicht nur die Register doppelt so groß sind sondern der gesammte interne Datenbus.

Das Register wie der Akkumulator und R0 bis was weiß ich, doppelt so groß sein müssen ist auch klar, sonst würden Daten verloren gehn.

Bei einer Rechenoperation wird logisch verknüpft. Und bei einer 64 Bit CPU eben mit 64Bit. Was Daten, sofern natürlich der Quellcoede stimmt, auch schneller verarbeitet werden kann.

Oder liege ich da falsch? Zumindest ist das der Teil der bei mir in der Mikroelektroniklehre hängen blieb.

----------

## c07

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Solange die Daten nicht in 64Bit übertragen werden bringt es keinen Teil der CPU was.

 

Der Frontsidebus hat auch beim normalen Athlon schon 64 Bit. Die Datenbreiten der Peripherie sind ziemlich egal, solang sie keinen wirklichen Flaschenhals bilden. Es gibt ja auch serielle Schnittstellen, die bloß ein einzelnes Bit haben, das oft auch reicht.

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Bei einer Rechenoperation wird logisch verknüpft. Und bei einer 64 Bit CPU eben mit 64Bit. Was Daten, sofern natürlich der Quellcoede stimmt, auch schneller verarbeitet werden kann.

 

Wenn die Daten aber einfach keine 64 Bit haben, kann auch der Quellcode wenig dran ändern (einem Schleifenzähler bringt es z.B. gar nichts, dass er 64 Bit hat, wenn er nie weiter als bis 10 zählen muss), abgesehn von einigen Fällen, wo sie entsprechend gepackt verarbeitet werden können. Dafür ist aber meistens MMX bzw. SSE eh geeigneter.

Bei Adressen sind es übrigens eh keine echten 64 Bit, sondern nur 40 Bit physikalisch bzw. 48 Bit virtuell (was heute für normale Anwendungen schon mehr als ausreichend ist).

----------

## z4Rilla

Zu einem großen Problem können auch Module werden, die entweder nur binär verfügbar sind oder beim kompilieren gegen binäre Object Files gelinkt werden.

Denn die sind meistens nur für x86 verfügbar.

Und ein 32Bit Modul lässt sich nunmal nicht in einen 64Bit Kernel laden.

mir fallen da spontan 2 problemfälle ein.. sind aber sicher viel mehr:

fritzcapi

slmodem

Last edited by z4Rilla on Mon Feb 21, 2005 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Ja nur serielle Schnittstellen sind keine Grundlegende Komponenten und genau um den Flaschenhals geht es ja. natürlich bildet sich ein Flaschenhals. Besonders bei IDE-Controllern.

Und es geht nicht um den FSB sondern um den internetn Bus bei ALU und co

c07 natürlich rede ich hier nicht um einen schleifezähler. außerdem wird bei einem mutliprozess system ja nicht nur 1 32Bit stück den ganzen prozessor zugeführt sondern mehrere.

Natürlishc müssen einige Sachen stimmen.

Und das Quellcode Hochsprache ist und ein

while ende%

do

nicht nur einige bit braucht sondern mehr, ist klar.

guck dir den befehl mal im ASM an. Wenn Du mit µController zutun hattest, wirst du sicher wissen wovon ich rede.

Es geht hier nicht um die Daten die nur der einfache programmierer sieht. sondern um viel viel mehr.

----------

## Marc-Tell

 *Netcat wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit der Kompilieren kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Rechner noch ein zweiters Gentoo eingerichtet und habe nun beide Systeme. Die meisten Programme gibt es auch für AMD64, so dass ich fast keine Abstriche machen muss.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Probleme mit meinem 64bit System. Zum einen stürzt mir unter KDE immer wiede der Sound Server ab und ich weiss nicht warum. Zum zweiten habe ich das Openoffice noch nicht auf Deutsch gefunden. Ich denke, wenn es Openoffice für den AMD64 gibt werde ich das 32bit System löschen.
> 
> Was gut gegangen ist war das Instalieren der ATI-Treiber. Die laufen auch unter dem AMD64 und sind sogar um 2% schneller, allerdings haben sie mich immer noch nicht überzeugt.

 

Das mit dem Soundserver und 64bit kann ich... und VIELE andere nur bestätigen.

Es gibt ein deutsches openoffice-de-bin auf www.gentoo.de und binde nach Anleitung den z.B den deutschen Portage-Tree zusätzlich ein. Dort findest Du dann openoffice-de-bin  :Wink: .

musste das Paket aber erstmal bei keywords anpassen, damit er es auch aufm amd64 installiert... klappte aber super.

Bis es aber eine echte 64bit Version von OpenOffice gibt???? Warten wir mal auf die V2.x... die soll angeblich auch unter 64bit kompilierbar sein.

----------

